
Show HN: Otechie – Search Freelancers on GitHub by NPM Package - dgwight
https://otechie.com
======
dgwight
Freelancer marketplaces tend to be targeted at non-technical people hiring
freelancers. Instead, I want to be able to see who has used specific tools
I'll need and how they've used them.

Otechie indexes freelancers on Github based off of the contents of their
public repos manifest files (currently only package.json). Besides other
languages, I plan to add the ability to search for developers who have used
services such as Circleci, Heroku, or Docker.

------
hirow
How are you retrieving this data? I wonder if it would be against the TOS of
GitHub to clone public repositories in bulk and analyze them. I also believe
that GDPR makes a service like this impossible in the EU without consent of
the people on GitHub.

